# fruit eating lizards



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

just bin asked by my gf what lizards eat fruit instead of insects and are easy to keep, any ideas???


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Crested geckos - theres some care sheets in the care sheet section.

They eat baby food.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Mourning geckos - can be fed on the meal replacement powders but they also like a few live food (especially waxwoms!) as treats.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

thanks any other ideas too


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> thanks any other ideas too


there really isn't many 

morning gecko 
crested gecko

thats pritty much all there is.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

most geckos will need some sort of live food in their diet or at least the meal replacment powders mentioned.gargs can be given this crested gecko diet or the one esp for them.i prefer to give them a more natural diet though and they seem to love hunting them too.such a shame to miss it.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Green iguanas, uromastix, chuckwallas and monkey tailed skinks are all herbivorous I believe.


----------



## turk (Nov 15, 2007)

desert iguanas. Although i find hard to get hold of in the pet trade


----------



## knickersoff (Nov 10, 2007)

: victory:uromastyx eat fruit and veg xx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> Crested geckos - theres some care sheets in the care sheet section.
> 
> They eat baby food.


dont feed them baby food..


cresties - they eat CGD (podwer mix with watre) and bannana
gargs eat bannana
mossys eat bannana


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

My mourning geckos get a range of foods to enjoy! They have crix and mini-mealies, organic baby compot and Day Gecko Diet. The crix enjoy the compot and gecko diet too btw!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

thanks guys i will feed all this back to her, think i will keep her away from green iguanas though if im having any more massive vivs they will be for big snakes : victory:


----------

